# 2014 Iron Horse Classic - ....Waitlist....? worth it, or move on?



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I spent the fall planning my rides for next year planning against vacation time, the kids. whatever. The Iron Horse in Durango was one of my picks. However by the time I got my registration in on day one (that evening), for the Citizens ride, I ended up waitlist #4. 
-Sh*t!-
I have sent a few emails in over the last few weeks, and the crew running that haven't responded. 

My dilemma, I had my heart set on this. If I register for another event around that time, and this comes available, I lose my entry for that other event.  

Is the Iron Horse that good? I was looking forward to time in that corner of the state, and I've spend time down there, just never ridden there. Am I just fixated on this and I need to shoehorn another event into this part of the year? Is the Iron Horse worth the wait?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never rode the actual Iron Horse race. I do the route (iron horse route) as part of another ride that is a 3 day event. For me, yes. I think riding down there is awesome and would probably wait to see what happens.

Maybe someone involved with the Iron Horse event will read your post and respond to you.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I've done the Iron Horse 8 times, it's an incredible ride and on closed roads it's even better! Being #4 on a wait list I'd say there is a very good chance you'll get in.
That being said, we are running an event in 2014 on the other side of the Mountain, the famous "Million Dollar Hwy" (Red Mountain Pass 11,018ft). If Iron Horse does not work out then give us a look.
Axel Project Bicycle Classic


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

A friend of mine did it last year, he raved about how awesome it was. I bet you get in at #4. I would plan on doing it, if you don't get it, plan on going to Durango anyway, it's awesome!


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

It's a good weekend to visit Durango. The whole weekend is an event. Road race, Crit and MTB race through downtown over the course of the 3 day weekend.

It's a big party.

The race itself is decent. Not really a road race unless you are top 10 - more of a 30 minute lead-out in the valley, then a 2:30 hill climb.

That being said - I live here, and I get the hell out of town that weekend.

I am familiar with the people who run the race. Don't expect a reply unless it is "You got in!". There's only a few people involved with admin, and they will be busy from reg-o to race time.


----------



## Trux (Dec 19, 2001)

This is my favorite ride in the state. It's well supported, the scenery is terrific, the crowds are cheering, the food is good and the mass start next to the train filled with tourists is a hoot.
But the closed highway from the ski area into Silverton is worth the entry fee alone.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

You can always sign up thru Fort Lewis College cycling team, Livestrong, or the Davis Phinney foundation. Or you could.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out the "fort Lewis road scholars" option

I did the ride a couple of years ago with them and had a blast

Just got an email saying they still have openings


----------

